# Name the Fish Please



## Husnain (Nov 17, 2009)

My vendor calls it Blue Line Shark



















and this one as Albino Blue Line Shark










Somebody please confirm the actual name of the fish.


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

Its a Pangasius species. I hope you have at least a 2000 gallon aquarium. :lol:


----------



## Geddonight (Aug 7, 2009)

They're called iridescent sharks around here...










"Gonna need a bigger boat..."

Edit: I forgot! They're a very skittish fish, and can dart very quickly when startled... right into the side of your tank. When they're smaller, they'll knock themselves out for a while. When they're bigger, they're liable to break your tank.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

These ones grow to 100cm, or approx 40". There are some species in the Genus that grow to over 9ft long. Not really appropriate for the home aquarium. :lol:


----------



## clgkag (Mar 22, 2008)

Yep I had one around 28" that I took in as a rescue. In a 450 tank, it was too big. One flick of its tail and it was hitting the opposite end.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

48" plus in the wild...


----------

